# Is it normal to get a tip 2 days after the ride?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

You weren’t rated for 2 days either. It’s likely your rider spent 2 days before their next ride. When they ordered they were prompted to rate and tip their previous ride.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Pax opened app for another ride two days later. Don't expect immediate gratification.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

This happens to me frequently with tourists and people I drop at the airport.

I once got a tip 6 days later.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

That's the r


Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


That's the reason a minute before the ride ends with every passenger I ask them to please remember to rate thier experience in the app. As it will help my future passengers. This also sets them up to see the next screen after the rating screen which is the suggested tip screen. My tips have at least doubled since doing this if not tripled... Gotta make that ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Or a week later.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wouldn't call 2 days normal, but it does happen.
The pax have better things to do than worry about your tip right after the ride.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


Have had tips show up over a month later (most recently from a ride in May tip came in last month)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I've had 24hrs later.....


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

I got a $6.50 tip today from a ride two days ago. Not too unusual, I guess.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


-------------------------
Yep !!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


Yes. I've had tips show up even three or four days later.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


I've gotten them a week later


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just be happy you got a tip.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


Very common. Especially, with late/night & to/airport trips. Riders tip when THEY remember about Uber's again after leaving your car. Sometimes as 'late' as next week, when clubs and bars start calling again, if that's their routine, LOL. Or, when THEY're finally ready to proof-read an email receipt Uber sent them when ride was completed (that has an "Add Tip" option inside).


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, in my experience tip lag is very normal. I’d say roughly 50-60% of the people who end up tipping do so right away. The others who are inclined to tip do so over the next 48 hours, which is why I don’t understand a lot of people’s “I down rate non-tippers” strategy. With Uber you have to rate them right away so if you downrate someone who may have tipped you later, you just guaranteed no tip from them. With Lyft yeah you can micro manage it up to 24 hours but it could still come in after that in theory.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I bet you got the tip within hours. 

Uber, however, plays mind games with drivers. They want to give you some kind of notification every time you open the app, and at least once or twice per day. If they have nothing to tell you, they default to a previous tip.

"YOU GOT A TIP!!"

Even if you have already seen the tip for yourself ... even if you already got notified of the tip previously ... They still promote it, just so you can click the button and feel good about your driving experiences.

It's all a big mental mind screw.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> It's all a big mental mind screw


it's a screw with $$ attached. I'll take it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is it normal to get a tip 2 days after the ride?


I'm still trying to discover if there is _*anything *_normal about this effed up company.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it's a screw with $$ attached. I'll take it.


But that's the lie... there's no new $. You already got the tip! Telling you two or three times about the same tip doesn't increase the amount.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


I have waited as much as 6 days. If finances are tight, I will wait until my paycheck hits and then do a round robin on my trip history and tip each driver that has earned the tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Telling you two or three times about the same tip


well, the app tells u if you have it and running and an app inbox email. OK, that's 2 BEEPS. I'll still take them and the tip. Because, if you think about it no beeps = no tips, yeah? :thumbup: Not like it happens every single ride, huh.......


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> no beeps = no tips, yeah?


I get no beeps on Lyft, yet I still get tips. Would rather have an honest approach, but that's just me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Would rather have an honest approach


I don't do lyft; I do HopSkipDrive, tho. No tips ever on that platform.
Not following on how Uber could be honest with tips?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Not following on how Uber could be honest with tips?


For the longest time you got a tip and that was it. No notification, no email, no nothing. You just looked at your trip history (like we do with Lyft) and see that you got a tip - or not.

I imagine that many of us look over our trips at the end of each shift, to kind of eyeball how many overall tips we got.

I mean, if we actually got notified the moment we got a tip, that's fine, I can appreciate that. But to wait 5 hours and then send me an email? Then wait another 48 hours and send me ANOTHER email about the same tip? Come on....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I mean, if we actually got notified the moment we got a tip, that's fine,


last week I had an airport drop off. Mom and her teenager son. She commented she liked the radio station I had on (XM The Blend) I turned it up (yay). Help with their luggage in/out.
pretty sure I hadn't even started rolling and i got the multi notices of a tip. App notice, app email notice etc. Now, most of the shift I drive Uber has difficulties updating the fare info; I suspect that also effects tips. For me, happens nearly every day. Uber system gets overloaded or something. Pretty much same time of the day. Right around noon. 
Plus there are pax that don't tips for days; I had one that was a week. I like the notice and don't mind if I have the app running and get 2 notices for same tip. 
Tips are such a rare thing, the notices make my day......


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why I'm just getting $1 tip today when I haven't driven for about 2 days.


I've received tips weeks after a ride.


----------

